# wheel laquer



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im in the process of refurbing some wheels myself - so far so good and will post up photos and a little write up once they are complete.

I wanted to put a really good quality laquer on the wheels but Im not sure what to go for? Ive seen petrol resistant laquer, is this the best thing to go for or is there something better?

Thanks


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've used the stuff from Halfords in the past to repair kerbed wheels - after repairing, filling and painting of course!
Worked wel with no problems.

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Dave, much appreciated - Ill give the petrol resistant stuff a go I think.

While I have your attention did you read my question regarding the Jeffs werkstatt acryllic kit on another thread?

Its getting good reviews for light coloured cars particularly silvers but I remain sceptical. I valued your opinion 

Joss.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't do to good a job i might ask for them back. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> While I have your attention did you read my question regarding the Jeffs werkstatt acryllic kit on another thread?
> 
> Its getting good reviews for light coloured cars particularly silvers but I remain sceptical. I valued your opinion
> 
> Joss.


Which thread Joss?...can't see anything (well not immediately!)

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

There wasnt a specific thread for it I just asked on one of the threads that was running in the show and shine section.

Jeffs werkstatt acryllic was just getting some good reviews for lighter coloured paint but as Ive never heard of the stuff before I wondered what you thought of it?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> There wasnt a specific thread for it I just asked on one of the threads that was running in the show and shine section.
> 
> Jeffs werkstatt acryllic was just getting some good reviews for lighter coloured paint but as Ive never heard of the stuff before I wondered what you thought of it?


Yes, it's good on light colours - really poor on dark colours though with no depth.

It's very similar to the "Klasse Twins"...."All-in-One" & Klasse SG" with the first being a chemical cleaner/polish/sealer being equivalent to Jeffs Werkstat Prime. The SG is a pure sealant that can be layered multiple times with the Jeffs equivalent being "Jet"

It's sold as a cheaper and better alernative to the Klasse products - not a lot in it really in terms of finish, but I found the Klasse products to be much easier to use...worth a go on a light colour especially as a winter protectant, the acylic/polymeric sealants can last a long time.
I just find the sealant part to be somewhat sensitive to environmental conditions, really needs to be applied in dry conditions and allowed to cure for 24hours without being exposed to moisture.

Dave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, I didnt expect such a thorough response - Thanks!

When my current wax runs out it will either be this stuff or some swissvax


----------

